# Help needed



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Are you sure he is out of the business? His website is still up and running...

http://www.bowmancustomstrings.com/BCS/index.html

I also use his strings (for my compound and recurve) and would hate to loose his proven product :sad:


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well*

I can post his replies to my inquiry last week. He moved somewhere and he is not taking any orders anymore. He sais he picks His customers from now on. Not to say im mad but he is not doing it full time anymore. My last email pleeing for help was not answerd...:sad:

Im at a lost because my target bowstring as 4 stands broken... 

Maybe if all previous customers Send him a request


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

Charles check with these guys.....they are a Canadian company and their customer service is the best i have ever experienced!!!!

www.worldsbeststrings.com

Give them a shot, i have their stings on my bows and they are fantastic!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

To keep it Canadian and local --- give Ballistic Bowstrings a shot. Just PM Rampant and he'll get you all set up


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

To bad he is finished making strings. A lot of my friends are using ballistic bow strings .... well made and great looking. I think my next string will be one of theirs. 

http://www.ballisticbowstrings.com/

Like "thunderbolt", I too like to spend my archery money in Canada! :tea:

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

B-2 Bowstrings.com or 479-369-4177 he will ship it right to your door.You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

It was a sad day day when we found out George closed shop. He made some dynamite strings.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Charles.
If you don't care if it's Canadian or not try H&M Bowstrings.
No stretch, your colour and about 45 dollars.
He is state side but will ship no tax 724 628-4358
Nigel at balistic dose a good job as well but will charge more.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Ballistic, best strings out there period. ask for Nigel.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Scorpion Strings is a another Canadian string maker. They are in Winnipeg, and will ship right to your door. You might want to try them.

http://www.cdnhunter.com/scorpion.shtml


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*WOW lots of help...*

Makes me think...

Im also looking for a good looking blond girl Canadian, mesurments 36-24-36 Lets see What you guys can do about this one 

Have a great one.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

charles said:


> Makes me think...
> 
> Im also looking for a good looking blond girl Canadian, mesurments 36-24-36 Lets see What you guys can do about this one
> 
> Have a great one.


Aren't asking for much are you:shade:

Does one of those really exist?


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*ummm ok*



charles said:


> Makes me think...
> 
> Im also looking for a good looking blond girl Canadian, mesurments 36-24-36 Lets see What you guys can do about this one
> 
> Have a great one.


This one good enough?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Lolol*

LOLOLOL

Hummm Hum will do.


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think finding a blond that can make you sting might be easier....lol.....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> This one good enough?


no, that's an airbrush queen


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

How's about this one then ( ya i know it's hard to see) Bill


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

uh?? I would have trouble trying to shoot beside her....Geez i can imagine why?:mg:


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Woooo*

This tread is picking up


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Obviously Pinto hasn't seen this thread yet


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I would like to shoot left handed, on her right side in a crowded line. Sure would beat standing face to face with some of the weekly guys at the Bowshop on Tues nights.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

she is definitely beautiful...


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Merry Christmas to you too Zark  Bill


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Footed Shaft said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Zark  Bill


Little late...but same to you.
:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> Obviously Pinto hasn't seen this thread yet


sorry, been away on family business 

let's keep this clean, or I'll ask AT Admin to make Matty a Moderator :mg:

btw ..... Merry Christmas everyone 

and btw ps etc. Ballistic does make good strings


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*Bowman Custom Strings*

Hey Folks

George Bowman IS still producing strings.

Just give him a call.
905-866-5654

I have used them since I started into archery and I consider them the best.

Dave


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> sorry, been away on family business
> 
> let's keep this clean, or I'll ask AT Admin to make Matty a Moderator :mg:
> 
> ...


Pinto

How are you making out on that Moderator thing?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Pinto
> 
> How are you making out on that Moderator thing?


called in a favour from a friend  :becky:


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well*

After looking at all of them i went with

www.worldsbeststrings.com

Great service the string look freaking good. Fast service great guy. 

At first glance all looks good. 

Thanks


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

They look good, although they only offer 1 or 2 colour combos. Some of us like to be a little more creative, and most companies offer a choice of 3 colours as well. Also, what are their prices like??? I just went through their site and it isn't stated anywhere until you fill in what you need, then they will give you a price. Not a fan of that.

As stated above, you really could not go wrong with Bowman or Ballistic strings. George's you can order direct, but Ballistic you have to get through a local dealer.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*??*

Just go ahead and put in the numbers you want and click on TOTLA BILLING OPTION and it will give you the information you are looking for 

Runs arounf 66+- a few $$ from what i can remember. My bill was around 109 because i also got a nock plier thing... very good by the way.

PS: my last two web orders from George where never sent so i cant say much about his service in the last few months. I used his strings all the time but now ... will see


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

charles said:


> After looking at all of them i went with
> 
> www.worldsbeststrings.com
> 
> ...


He also have a special serving material for the cams that reduce serving separation. If you want also, he can do string in BCY 452X or 8125 which is a common option among strings makers.

A good set of strings makes all the difference!!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I went with Ballistic for my strings/cables. 3 colours (yellow, red, black), pretty serving too (white). And I did not have to go through a dealer for them. I pm'd Nigel and they sent the strings directly to me. Nice and easy for me.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh, then they have changed their procedures. When I shot Ballistic strings (I was on pro-staff with them for a few years), people could not order them direct. They had to be purchased through dealers. Hopefully this is the case now, as it does definitely make it easier for the customer, especially since you can order direct from most other companies.

I hope you like them.

Rob


----------



## bionicflite (Nov 3, 2008)

*Custom bow strings*

I have a custom string from Extreme Bow Strings which cleared customs on Friday should get them tommorrow here in Vancouver.

Will let you know ...price was US$ 95 including shipping.

Picked Yellow/orange and dark brown...should look awesome on my X force.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Bowman Custom Strings*

I have a set on order and they should be here any day. He made a set for my sons Darton Pro-3000 which we haven't installed yet because of a busy shooting season, but we're looking forward to it. George is a very knowedgable guy,and is more than willing to share his knowedge,and excitement with anyone. He feels to many archers rely on others instead of learning their own equipment. He said thats the fun part of archery with too few people doing it anymore leaving it to the "experts".


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

charles said:


> Makes me think...
> 
> Im also looking for a good looking blond girl Canadian, mesurments 36-24-36 Lets see What you guys can do about this one
> 
> Have a great one.



Here you go.........


----------

